# Introduction



## jneuman302 (May 27, 2011)

Hello guys. I am new to the forum and would like to introduce myself. I was looking for information on my JD 348 square baler, adn this site kept popping up. So I joined. My brother and I share 150 acres of coastal, and tillable fields. We usually plant sudan in the spring. We also cut and bale for our neighbors. This is a family operation and we are the third generation to run it. Our equipment is not he newest, and we have learned from the school of hard knocks. There is alot of good information on this site. Thanks.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Welcome to your new home, you fit right in here.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Welcome.....glad to have you on the site.


----------

